# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας >  ζημια (σε projector)

## MAXIMOS

ξερει καποιος κανενα μαγαζι να επισκευαζει προτζέκτορες?Αυτους που εχουμε στην ταξη γαι  να βλεπουμε διαφανειες στον πινακα.(εχει σπασει το καθρεφτακι που εχει κατω απο τη λαμπα.Απο μεσα δεν ξερω τι αλλη ζημια μπορει να εχει) Οποιος ξερει καποιο μαγαζι για τετου ειδους επισκευες , ανταλακτικα θα του  ειμουν πολυ ευγνώμον...sos ο καθηγητης δεν αστειεευται.

----------

